
German plan for product liability for software released with known security bugs - kodfodrasz
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=de&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.deutschlandfunk.de%2Fsoftware-fehler-da-gibt-es-seit-jahren-ein-gewisses-laissez.694.de.html%3Fdram%253Aarticle_id%3D381800&edit-text=
======
kodfodrasz
Sorry for the google translate only link, could not find an English article on
the topic.

I beleive the intent is good, but this could have a huge negative impact on
the German software market, if implemented incorrectly, but will most likely
have no effect even if it is passed.

